# The Future of Fishing....?



## shabby

G'Day All

Wile procrastinating a little at work (yep it's pay day in payroll! system shut down = my fortnightly fix of fishing news). Anyways I thought back to my weekend of non fishing but remembered a lovely conversation I had at the pier with an elderly gentleman, in which we discussed everything fishing from species to the super fishing trawler and everything in between.

But one part of the conversation keeps coming to the front of my mind and that's the discussion on fishing gear/technologies (i,e: rods, reels, etc. etc). We must have covered just about every innovation in fishing over the years (that I could remember anyways) keep in mind I'm still only relatively young.

But it got me thinking and the point of this thread is to see what everyone else out there thinks the future of fishing will be, where it is heading and what they think/what they would like to see happen in the future it could be anything from technologies (rods, reels) to inventions like the hook-ez and lure retrievers and absolutely anything else you can think of.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

eric said:


> More resilient graphite.


Oh how i wish. I still haven't learnt it seems after multiple broken dreams.


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> More resilient graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish. I still haven't learnt it seems after multiple broken dreams.
Click to expand...

Jon
If it is that fragile, and expensive, why not use glass? ( I know that the guys doing hundreds of casts per day prefer them due to the lower weight). Hey, obviously I'm not a connoisseur of the finer points of graphite, and it was _you_ that explained 'high sticking' with graphite rods to me, and the danger. It seems you have to be constantly aware of the butt angle in a big fight....otherwise 'kaboom!'

If you're not casting frequently, _why not glass_, which is cheaper, and less fragile?

trev


----------



## Guest

Glass has its place in certain situations but only because graphite is so fragile. The feel and weight advantages of graphite outweigh glass in most ordinary fishing situations. However, I don't know enough about the actual composition of the blanks to postulate at length on the positives or negatives of each. The rods I've broken have been bought for specific uses to ensure that I had maximum feel for the given task. The problems arise when I used it for a different purpose than what it had been intended for or been careless with them.


----------



## Ado

eric said:


> Glas is dead tech. Lots of it is still being sold, but all the new fittings and design elements are going on the carbons. Essentially glass is about making ugly sticks for the old timers.


I'm an old timer.

I've never trusted myself with graphite. I have two solid glass tip composite rods (2-4kg and 3-7kg) that cost me $50 each (high end for glass tips). No chance of breaking them no matter how clumsy I am. Wouldn't echange them for quids. A 2kg graphite rod would be handy for tossing tiny poppers, but otherwise I don't see the point when most of what I do is trolling or tossing plastics.


----------



## Ado

Nano engines in lures.
Species identifying sounders.
A leader knot that doesn't break.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> Nano engines in lures.
> Species identifying sounders.
> A leader knot that doesn't break.


Now you're onto it!

trev


----------



## foxx1

Had two glass rods arrive today, bought on flee bay for $2.46 each could not help myself. The purpose was purely to have them available for when my eight year old son would like to invite friends along fishing/camping so there is no need for any to miss out on the fun, nothing lost if broken.

Yes I have some more expensive gear for myself but as yet, five yak trips, I have only brought home donuts.

I guess the beauty of fishing is that it is a, sport/hobbie/way of life or for sustenance , activity that is available to the many people. The simplicity of fishing is what should be cherished but hey new gear is really cool too


----------



## keza

Ado said:


> Nano engines in lures.
> Species identifying sounders.
> A leader knot that doesn't break.


The sounder tells you, which, if any of the fish in the school are keepers.
The sounder has a gps and epirb built in and all functions can be voice activated, including adding a mark.
Line and hooks that start to dissolve after 48 hours of constant contact with salt.
Not need for knots, you put the 2 lines together, heat them and they weld.
Hooks made of a totally clear substance, like glass but not brittle.
Reels made of a lightweight ceramic, including the bearings. Rust, what's that.
Rods where you twist the butt to adjust the stiffness. Cast and then stiffen or visa versa.
And of course self gutting fish.


----------



## grinner

hay bud, kezas ideas are pretty awesome

re the fibreglass debate, long very soft tipped rods are probably still the way to go for general whiting, bream, tailor fishing . esp with baits.

the ultra sensitive tips and the better give seem to allow the fish to hook themselves before they realize they are hooked.

i think as we probably move to fishing being more of a catch and relase sport (maybe even an olympic sport, now theres an idea for the future of fishing) 
we will see more emphasis on hooks and lures that pin fish nicely in the corner of the mouth.

worsterling was going on about some trocar type hook which he reckoned had better penetration. i didnt really catch it. but they will probably develop new styles of hook that penetrate more easily.(though i'm not sold on circles which seem all the rage)

again worterling was going on about some sort of heating process for carbon fibre which makes it better at lifting the fish. again i wasnt really paying attention as i always cook tea when his show is on but it sounded good.

my stradic c14 had some sort of anti rust carbon properties or something and was my favourite reel til my daughter dropped it over board, though i will buy another.

braid is coming a long way in terms of not making wind knots.

very interesting thread . i'll be interested in what people say. i'm a bit of a luddite though. ive always just tried to keep it really simple .

oh and people will definitely keep going lighter and lighter. dude caught a really good snapper on 3 lb line the other day. wouldnt have believed it til he showed me.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nano engines in lures.
> Species identifying sounders.
> A leader knot that doesn't break.
> 
> 
> 
> The sounder tells you, which, if any of the fish in the school are keepers.
> The sounder has a gps and epirb built in and all functions can be voice activated, including adding a mark.
> Line and hooks that start to dissolve after 48 hours of constant contact with salt.
> Not need for knots, you put the 2 lines together, heat them and they weld.
> Hooks made of a totally clear substance, like glass but not brittle.
> Reels made of a lightweight ceramic, including the bearings. Rust, what's that.
> Rods where you twist the butt to adjust the stiffness. Cast and then stiffen or visa versa.
> And of course self gutting fish.
Click to expand...

Kerry
You lazy bugger (with intentional gap). You're taking all the fun out of it.

trev


----------



## blueyak

Longer rods.
Ultra light line jigging techniques.
Hopefully a clear line (like flouro) with much less stretch so when you fish straight through on really deep plastics you can actually feel it.
Lures you can adjust to float, sink or suspend.
Jigheads that make your plastics swim with different actions.

Australians will actually learn to drop shot, and lots lots more.


----------



## Barrabundy

Push button self casting rod.

No, hang on, mind powered self casting rod with intelligent aiming. You just think of when and where you want to cast and the lure/hook ends up there without the need to physically cast it there.

Cruise control for lure depth and speed. GPS tracking to ensure every possible path is fished from one location.

Incorporate a snag avoidance system into the above.

Species avoidance system (avoid undesireable bycatch).

"Turbo thrust" technology for self propulsion into mouth of target species when within preset range.

The list is endless.


----------



## foxx1

Barrabundy said:


> Push button self casting rod.
> 
> No, hang on, mind powered self casting rod with intelligent aiming. You just think of when and where you want to cast and the lure/hook ends up there without the need to physically cast it there.
> 
> Cruise control for bith depth and speed. GPS tracking to ensure every possible path is fished from one location.
> 
> Incorporate a snag avoidance system into the above.
> 
> Species avoidance system.
> 
> "Turbo thrust" technology for self propulsion into mouth of target species when within preset range.
> 
> The list is endless.


Mind powered??? Now we are all f....d. :lol:


----------



## bunsen

Accurate weather predictions would be nice. 
I worry about tighter and tighter regulations on when, where and how we are allowed to fish, and how much we will have to pay in licensing fees to do so. The way things are going, the future will probably be having to buy a licence for every rod in your possession...


----------



## Barrabundy

A fish ID app where you take a photo of a fish you've caught and your phone tells you what it is.


----------



## grinner

Barrabundy said:


> A fish ID app where you take a photo of a fish you've caught and your phone tells you what it is.


that is a bloody ripper of an idea con.

con i got some figures for you on global demand for protein

apparently asia is now experiencing exponential growth in demand for meat, pork, chicken and fish.
as people get richer, the first thing they do is give up vegetarianism.

now if this demand increases, the world will need to quadruple its grain output as grain is the major feed for the first 3.
this is , of course, impossible.

so the market being what it is, the cheaper proteins to produce will probably recieve precedence.

now heres the figures

10 lb grain makes 1 lb beef
6 lb grain makes 1 lb pork
4 lb grain makes 1 lb chicken
1.8 lb grain makes 1 lb atlantic salmon.

so the future of fishing and the future of fish seem very bright.

now , can you dig up your cane fields, make some big ponds and start growing atlantic salmon please.

can they spawn in the upper reaches of the tully river , a pristine stream,
can you keep the koala bears from snatching them as they swim upstream

could be a very big money spinner for you bro

aquaculture.


----------



## Barrabundy

I reckon aquaculture has a future too but both of the local ventures, one very close to us, have had financial difficulties,for some reason.

Those conversion figures are very interesting!


----------



## Junglefisher

Artificial reefs will become a lot more common - think 3 or 4 nearby reefs for every boat ramp.
Techniques will improve in relation to helping the breeding (spawning) and growth of both fish and inverts.
Regulation will continue to increase.
The presence of non-native fish and inverts in areas will become more of an issue. Some will be introduced on purpose due to better breeding and growth rates, some will be problematic.
Rivers and creeks will become C&R only.


----------



## koich

blueyak said:


> Australians will actually learn to drop shot, and lots lots more.


Shhh.


----------



## Cid

Sounders will almost remove the problem of seeing fish in the water - features like the Humminbird 360' Imaging will get clearer and clearer.
Lot's more eco-friendly gear. Probably all Soft Plastics will have to be bio-degradable.


----------



## mal.com

Re Atlantic Salmon they are indeed efficient converters of feed, but "A" problem is they require a major part of their diet to be met by fish meal & fish oil made into pellets.

The "Super Trawler " that the Commonwealth Govt has recently licenced to fish southern Australian waters will be targeting Red Bait & Jack Mackerel to meet this (and other fish meal) demand. Greenpeace & the Green lobby are opposed to the use of this fishing method in Australian waters, as they think that its use will lead to over fishing of these species.

There has been fisheries exploiting both these species for fish meal production around Tassie for 30 odd years.

Red Bait & Jack Mackerel are lower down the food chain & of little interest to anglers but the fish that depend on them are, IE. larger pelagic sp's like Tuna, Marlin et al.

So if your a fish like a Red Bait or Jack Mackerel the future is not all that rosy.

cheers Mal de mer


----------



## Barrabundy

Hey grinner, any chance you might remember where you found those conversion figures? I'd be interested in the sourceand couldn't be bothered searching for it myself


----------



## Barrabundy

Lapse said:


> I would like waterproof things that are actually waterproof!
> spinning reels that are resistant to salt water
> trebles that don't rust


Yeah, stuff that water doesn't affect or rust (AT ALL) would be a real coup!


----------



## Junglefisher

You can get stainless trebles but most people won't use them as they don't rust away in a fishes mouth.


----------



## Ado

Junglefisher said:


> You can get stainless trebles but most people won't use them as they don't rust away in a fishes mouth.


x2


----------



## mal.com

Con Hi

Here are some figures from a fish food company

http://www.mainstreamcanada.ca/salmon-h ... -livestock

Mal


----------



## richo23

It seems that no matter what innovations we would like we are at the mercy of the tackle manufacturers.
It is not in their interest to make gear that lasts forever or rods that fit all fishing applications.
I guess there is nothing wrong with dreaming though !
Richo.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Self-catheterising yak fishing pants. Or man-size nappies for those with a fear of catheters. 
Industrial laws change to allow midweek fishing sessions if the weather is good.
Weather forecasts that include specialist fishing satellite data with GPS marks of where the fish are holding with hourly updates. 
Yak-mounted anti stink boat torpedoes become legal if used in self defence. 
Shark repelling burley.


----------



## foxx1

richo23 said:


> It seems that no matter what innovations we would like we are at the mercy of the tackle manufacturers.
> It is not in their interest to make gear that lasts forever or rods that fit all fishing applications.
> I guess there is nothing wrong with dreaming though !
> Richo.


Is planned obsolescence a conspiricy or simply a business plan driven by profit margins and continual sales? My mother still has a Russel hobbs kettle (a wedding present) from some forty odd years ago that still works and has been used every day since. Is it just luck or is it that is how things used to be made. I agree items are no longer made for their longevity rather they are made than for their accessibility to the many people, should people be denied access to the latest technological advancements because of price? We are in the middle of what is the greatest period of technological advancement the world has ever seen but we should stop and look at the needs of the many rather than the successes of the few but at the same time we are dependent on profit for this technological advancement.


----------



## shabby

Love the input guys, keep it going! It'll be interesting to see where we head in the not to distant future and to see how much investment will conitnue to be poured into something that makes a lot of people happy (and frustrated) at a social level and something that makes our future sustainable at a corporate level.

Personally I would love to see a lot of our higher rated products come down in price to a more practical level, not so much with a flood of new competition but just so its more accessible to everyone. Tech wise I like the app idea con and some of those GPS/sounder technologies along with the continued and hopefully increased investment into our fishing stocks.

Cheers again!


----------



## Barrabundy

Biodegradable kayaks without sacrificing longevity. Something derived from sugarcane would be sweet! 
Lead free jigheads.
Soft plastics that are too tough for fish to bite the tails off.
Unbreakable rods.
Sleekly designed closed face reels that work like a normal spin reel but don't have protrusions for the line to get wrapped around....no handle sticking out the side would be good too!
Lightweight batteries, perhaps clothing materials that store energy for operating devices close by wirelessly.
Vehicle roofs that don't rust.
Croc repellant.

That'll do for now.


----------



## theGT58

- Smart rods and reels: Remote programmed from your smartphone. Ultra thin rods, dial in resquested tension to suit the species. Rod also telescopes to required length. It can glow like a lightsaber if you pay a premium  It can act as a lightsaber for fighting off stink boats for a further premium :lol: Rod adjusts automatically when fighting a fish to help maintain tension. Smart reel does similar stuff, smart drag, auto reels electrically if a fish runs towards you.

-Invisible to the naked eye line. very high breaking strain with electronic connection to the lure which can be seperated if snagged.

-ultra realistic lures made with real fish scent and from actual lab manufactured fish flesh. Robotic and programmable to immitate eactly a wounded baitfish, or remote programmable to swim up and down, left and right to get in under snags etc. lure cam so you can see where the lure is and record the fish strike.

- clear hooks and sinkers

- 'predator' active camouflage making you and the yak invisible, you appear on the HUD on other peoples boats and yaks though.

- A HUD displaying barometric pressure, wind speed and direction, water temp, incoming weather, a cutaway of the fish underwater, the news, dirty movies. whatever you like.

-silent water jet drive for the kayak for when you can't be bothered paddling. Kayak is deployable wherever you like in the system from your hover car.

-saltwater proof reels made out of composites

- sounders similar to noted, except displays as a 3D hologram which clearly identifies the fish. and detects what it is feeding on.

- Everything likely to need it is biodegrable


----------



## avayak

Gulp bags that don't leak.
Growth hormone dosing in your fave fishing spot.
Two meter long Sgt Bakers!


----------



## Ado

theGT58 said:


> Invisible to the naked eye line


Wouldn't that be a tad hard to tie knots in?


----------



## theGT58

Nah Ado, we're living in the future! no need for knots, we'll have it fuse to the split rings somehow. Or dunk it in some temporary dye. Almost need to do this with 2lb flouro now


----------



## anselmo

nezevic said:


> The feel and weight advantages of graphite outweigh glass in most ordinary fishing situations.


Does it though?
Is that actually true? Measurable (esp. feel)?
Or do we all believe that because the rod companies tell us that?

Just a thought ...


----------



## southcoastmatty

..... smaller bag limits :shock: , electric or paddle only systems, enlarged no anchor zones, yak mounted sea to sea jet ski missiles, ban on urban development in water catchment areas of estuaries


----------



## foxx1

Ado said:


> theGT58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible to the naked eye line
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be a tad hard to tie knots in?
Click to expand...

This is a good question and also makes me wonder how did Wonder Woman find her invisible plane?


----------



## theGT58

foxx1 said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theGT58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible to the naked eye line
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be a tad hard to tie knots in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a good question and also makes me wonder how did Wonder Woman find her invisible plane?
Click to expand...

What's wrong with temporary dye?


----------

